# locked out of deer lease update



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

update on deer lease i have been told i am off the lease, the lease manager said he was going to try and smooth things over with the owners (her), this has been blown out of proportion, i have been on vacation to go bow hunting at this time of year and now i cant go! Who really should be ****** off?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Do you have a lease agreement or a signed contract and proof showing you paid your fee? Does the lease manager have proof he paid the total? If you are kicked off, are you getting your money back?

Man, good luck with the lease, hope yall can smooth it out. Honey attracts more bees, remember that.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

What a bunch of losers. Be sure to stop by and tell them what arses they are when you pickup your equipment. Make sure they give your money back quickly, if they do not do so in a timely manner send a collection agency after them. LOL


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

If you have a signed lease agreement, as much as I despise attorneys, you might want to hire one.


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

Not sure on the agreement,uncle in charge of that,really upset about the situation, i must have apologized a hundred times about the situation to the owners,they never even told me to leave that day we were hunting, i thought everything was good, i guess that what happens when a firefighter starts thinkin!


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

If you have to deal with [email protected]#$%& like that, I would say screw it (I hope i can say that here. sorry if offended). I don't think any lease is worth that headache. Even if all things are smoothed over, it will still be in the back of their minds. I hope u get ur $ back.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Bad situation.. Sorry to hear about that... Just remember, he who owns the land, makes the rules.. Hope you get your money back and find somewhere else to hunt.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

When you go back and get your stuff be sure to stop by you local barber shop and pick up as much cut hair as you can. Then make a stop by everyones hunting spots and sprinkle hair every where. Won't see a deer within miles of last place and lasts a lon time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

All family lease wouldn't do that to them,was my first year there, invited last year and shot a nice 10 pointer, was invited to be on the lease this year and now this.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Have a lawyer check your lease agreement! Then he/she can contact the landowners and discuss the situtation. Its too late at this point to get on another lease so fight for your rights here. I am a landowner and cant understand how these people feel that they could lock you out of land that you paid for access to. good luck


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

TxDuSlayer said:


> When you go back and get your stuff be sure to stop by you local barber shop and pick up as much cut hair as you can. Then make a stop by everyones hunting spots and sprinkle hair every where. Won't see a deer within miles of last place and lasts a lon time!!!!!!!!!!!!


OOOOOOOOOOHH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Jeff


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

What does your uncle have to say about the situation..


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

heck - I got locked in a deer lease 2 years ago. Talk about a bad situation, no cell coverage and no keys to the lock


----------



## remmy (Aug 22, 2006)

if they don't give you your money back, keep going back, cut the lock off and go hunting........you paid!!!!


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

He was going to go talk to them in person, I was in disbelief yesterday, we were talking about going back after the cold front came in, ten minutes later my cousin gets the phone call about me, why they singled me out i don't know,today i am upset and want an apology from them, all i did was tell the truth!!!!!!


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

If they come back an say that you're not off the lease after all, I wouldn't fall on my sword for an apology. Just go on out and make some better memories hunting with your family.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Does breaking the law (I.E shooting a large bore rifle in bow season) qualify for you to have your hunting rights revoked, is that in the lease agreement anywhere ????...


Be glad they did not call the game warden ... 

You might read the laws about having a rifle in your possession during bow season!!!

John


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jtburf said:


> Does breaking the law (I.E shooting a large bore rifle in bow season) qualify for you to have your hunting rights revoked, is that in the lease agreement anywhere ????...
> 
> Be glad they did not call the game warden ...
> 
> ...


You can shoot whatever you want as long as you don't shoot a deer with it.


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

U took the words right out of my mouth, plus i was only hunting with my bow, but they do have exotics,hogs,javelina,someone needs to do a little research, I was not hunting with both at the same time!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*You might try*

Get copy of lease agreement from your cousin, call sherriff to make an appointment with him to go see landowner and have a popwow about the locked gate. Offer to help work cattle, fix fences, etc, if you want to hunt this year. GOOd LUCK, I'm sure she has had other problems with hunters in the past,


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

this place is not a DAVID REYES LEASE is it?
if so good luck.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

O/G.. you need to go sweeten up to that lady. Maybe she needs a little luving from ya? ROTFLMAO


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Ya just ain't right J! LMAO



InfamousJ said:


> O/G.. you need to go sweeten up to that lady. Maybe she needs a little luving from ya? ROTFLMAO


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

How old is this women.......?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

O/G SALTY said:


> update on deer lease i have been told i am off the lease, the lease manager said he was going to try and smooth things over with the owners (her), this has been blown out of proportion, i have been on vacation to go bow hunting at this time of year and now i cant go! Who really should be ****** off?


I hate the fact that you are off the Family lease and have a totally messed up vacation.....But as to your question, Who really should be ****** off?........Not enough info to give an honest answer...

You arrive at 3am...locked out..No phone Numbers.shoot the lock off with a 30/30.....Go hunting and the Rancher & wife show up at 5:15 honking horn and feeding cows.....Normal routine for them....Finding a lock shot off their gate

Did you call your Uncle,? the Lease Mgr.... Did the Rancher have your name as a member? Are you a Paid member or is it a collective family group under the control of your Uncle?? You pay him or just a family guest member???
Did you tell your uncle (lease Mgr.) you were going?? Who did the second lock belong to and why was it there?
Do you have printed lease Rules???? (Lease Mgr.)......

I'm very sorry you lost your spot.... understand your disapointment and flustration....but again as to your question? Not sure based on lack of info...2 sides to every story.

What I do see is that you may have been a little to confrontational with the Ranchers Wife and its gonna cost you....Like J said.."Don't Pizz off the owners wife" Never tell a woman...Call who ever you want..."I don't care" The burden was on you..not them.

From your 1st Thread....

"I had gotten out of my popup to intercept the owners while driving on the lease, began by introducing my self, they were upset about the lock, the husband finaly could understand the situation, but his wife refused to accept apologys our payment of the lock, she was threating to call the sheriff, that we were trespassing, i told her go ahead and call our uncle who is the lease manager, our ever she wanted to laws,immigration,game warden,neighbors, i didn't care, there should have not been a 2nd lock since the lease has been paid since feb."

I could be wrong but I'm thinking you may have needed written authorizion to be there??
You can be in the right and and still loose out for not doing it right...
Good Luck...I really hope it works out for you...









Chief

Legal recourse? I doubt it...Did you pay them direct or your Uncle?? Written lease Rules???????


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

I can understand your frustration from what you have posted, BUT, from a "lease mgr" and landowner standpoint you HAVE to respect the owner and their property at all times regardless of the situation. There are probably several different ways this could have been handled. Mark this experience down as a learning tool and go on. As for some of the recomendations that people have posted, I would make sure to do the ethically right thing. Good Luck


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Agree with Chief on the notification part. It is not a written rule, but we always call the rancher at least a couple weeks ahead of time to notify them that we will be on their property and how long we plan to stay.
Both parties know the plan and have plenty of time to change things if necessary. If there was a reason to put on a new lock you would have been discussed during the notification process and could have avoided all those surprises.
Our Rancher comes out to check cows, but during hunting season he is always there between the morning and afternoon hunt as not to disturb us.
We discuss gates to open and close and just chat which is good for friendly lease agreements.
Even if it meant calling your Uncle and having him talk to the rancher about your plans, you could have avoided the situation.

Live and learn....it hurts sometimes, sorry about that too.

GCB


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I had a feeling this was gonna happen to you O/G. But I thought it would happen at the end of this season. Yep, you gotta learn to be nice to the rancher...he holds the keys....


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

General CoolBro said:


> Agree with Chief on the notification part. It is not a written rule, but we always call the rancher at least a couple weeks ahead of time to notify them that we will be on their property and how long we plan to stay.
> Both parties know the plan and have plenty of time to change things if necessary. If there was a reason to put on a new lock you would have been discussed during the notification process and could have avoided all those surprises.
> Our Rancher comes out to check cows, but during hunting season he is always there between the morning and afternoon hunt as not to disturb us.
> We discuss gates to open and close and just chat which is good for friendly lease agreements.
> ...


You got to watch some of the ranchers though. There is a small bunch that are more than willing to let day hunters come in when you are not there. Anytime I look at a lease & the rancher says he wants to know when we are coming & going during the season, it throws up red flags. I know a couple of guys that had this happen to them. They slipped in between stated times & caught them doing it. During the off season I can understand letting them know ,but during the season no way.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Few more additions to the chiefs comment.

Was it even necessary to drive in, versus parking outside the gate? 

If that was not an option, the first thing you should have done at 3:30, when you decided to shoot the lock off, should have been to go buy a replacement lock, preferably a combination and to have immediately contacted your uncle with the lock combination to contact the land owners. I would have also left a note at the gate with my number, my wifes number, my uncles number, etc., for them to contact to get the combination and offered full reimbursement for the lock. Seems like they are mostly upset about the ownership you had taken with the property. Lesson well learn though, hopefully they'll come around for you.


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

This has happend to me! Wed. afternoon before Thanksgiving. Called the lease manager who was aware of the lock change but failed to tell me for fear that the person whom was being locked out was with me. Person was not, just familiy. All cool and was given the new combination. I had a "master key" with me, but I wished to continue hunting that year so I did not use it. 
I guess I missed the thread with why the lock was changed in the first place, but I guess it does not matter. Lease or no lease does not give a Leasee the right to enter without permission. In most cases permission is a key to a good lock or that combination. Where I hunt now there is a guard at the gate, and I had to be checked out by homeland security before given a pass card.............. You don't cut the locks or shoot them, unless you want to end up in a shallow grave somewhere. There town and there judges means a lost cause in court.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

the language in most leases tend to favor the landlord


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

DUKFVR, it is common courteosy to contact the land owner before heading out to a lease, period. It should never throw up red flags but instead should give you the safe assurance that the land owner cares about who is coming in there and joe smoe off the street isn't claiming to be on the lease and out there hunting. Sorry your buddy ran into an arsehole, but 99.9% of land owners are not that way.

Plus calling ahead tells the rancher, Hey, please don't come rootin' around in here cause i've got a gun and i'm after bambi.

Courteosy goes a long way. Be courteous to the land owner, he'll be courteous to you. Dollars to donuts says there was a lack of courteousy on either side before this thing spiraled out of control.

Fact of the matter is that almost every lease written up requires the hunter to yield to ranching/farming operations. So don't walk in there thinking you have any "right" to be anywhere because you've purchased a lease. You don't. Your paid for hunting priveleges and the game on that land, not to be on it anytime you please.

But to the point, Could have been avoided many different ways, all of them involving that "courteousy" word. I can see either side of the argument.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

goatchze said:


> DUKFVR, it is common courteosy to contact the land owner before heading out to a lease, period.


I could not disagree more. If we pay good money to lease the hunting rights calling every time you go down is just silly, unless it's stipulated in the lease agreement. It would absolutely throw up red flags for myself as well.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't think his arguement was implying to call everytime. And under this circumstance, obviously the land owner did not know who he was, if he was even on the lease, or him from Adam, for that matter! Doesn't seem like a well clear cut lease agreement to me. And under the circumstances the entire group would be off due to this mishap.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't usually call unless we are going up after the season is over. We do, however, have a mailbox with a sign in and sign out sheet where not only the rancher but the other hunters arriving know who is there at any given time.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I had hunted some land which belong to a friend of our family. Well all was well until I spanked two bucks in one week, one was a 140 class 10 pt (not huge but big for us) and the other a really big cull 7 pt. Then my priviledges were all of a sudden revoked. I went back a few days later to get my tree climber and the a- hole locked me in the property on purpose and our cell phones do not work in that area .

This didn't end well for either of us


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

swtmike said:


> I don't think his arguement was implying to call everytime. And under this circumstance, obviously the land owner did not know who he was, if he was even on the lease, or him from Adam, for that matter! Doesn't seem like a well clear cut lease agreement to me. And under the circumstances the entire group would be off due to this mishap.


Tru dat. I've been on ranches where they ask for license plate number and truck description of all the members and the rancher absolutely should have a list of names at the very least (unless it's a guest being accompanied by a paying member). That could be what caused this problem and in fact the lock may not have anything to do with him not being on the lease, could be that they'd only authorized X amount of guns or something and they'd exceeded the limit. I've never had owners/leasers ask me to call when going out, even on one ranch where they lived on the property they did not ask us to call, though they did ask me not to come through the back gate once after I drove up and asked the owner to get his son to quit target shooting in the pasture 100 yards away from my stand. I guess they wanted to see my drive in so they could get him to quit shooting by my stand only while I was there rather than to quit altogether.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

goatchze said:


> DUKFVR, it is common courteosy to contact the land owner before heading out to a lease, period.QUOTE]
> 
> Let me rephrase/clarify. It is common courtesy to communicate to the land owner that you are/will be hunting in a particular area at a particular time, period.
> 
> ...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

goatchze said:


> Justlemein, you sure seem to have been rubbed raw by a land owner or something?


No, actually they were really nice people and we enjoyed talking to them quite often. I helped the owner repair a fence once and fixed one of the barb wire gates for him. Through conversation I found out the guy actually went to school with my father, amazing how small a world it can be sometimes. Their boy (I say boy because that's how the owner referred to him, but mid-20's or so) was a really nice guy, and I'd go by the house and talk with him during the day. They did do some things that I didn't like such as plowing the fields while I'm sitting in my stand, which is why I'm not on the lease this year, but that's just the sort of thing that happens and you decide whether you deal with it and stay or don't lease the place the next time around.

I really can't see your point of view though about owner notification, but people do do things differently so maybe that's just the way it is. The way I see it, once I sign a lease that says I have hunting rights from start date to end date the owner should assume that I could be there on any day in between. He leased me the rights, so now they're mine. If I'm running the party then I would notify him only when new members sign up and always give the vehicle descriptions whether they ask for it or not.

EDIT: As for land owners in general, I've really only had one bad experience. We signed an agreement for some acreage and had a party of 6 IIRC hunting it and then found the owner and his son hunting it once with a nice fresh dead little 8 pointer. Where I come from if you lease the hunting rights to someone else and still want to hunt the property common courtesy would dictate that you notify them up front when they're signing the lease.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

As for land owners in general, I've really only had one bad experience. We signed an agreement for some acreage and had a party of 6 IIRC hunting it and then found the owner and his son hunting it once with a nice fresh dead little 8 pointer. Where I come from if you lease the hunting rights to someone else and still want to hunt the property common courtesy would dictate that you notify them up front when they're signing the lease.

EDIT: Sorry for the double post, thought I hit "edit" but must have hit "reply."


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

My only experiance on a deer lease was a bad one. Land owner insisted we let him know when we were going to hunt. No problem. Called him one day, told him we were going to be there the next day. Sitting in the blind as the sun comes up I see a pile of guts not more than 20 feet from the feeder. Not more than 24 hours old. Tell the landowner and he says it must have been his no good brother who still has a key. Next weekend same thing only this time he admits he 'had' to day lease it a few times to keep it. Finished the year, got our stuff off and left.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*landowners that hunt*

I had a place in Laredo a few years ago and we surprised the landowner one day while he was driving around in our pasture wearing camo with a rifle in the gun rack. He rolled down his window and said, "have you guys seen my cows?". We told him we hadn't and he drove away. A few minutes later we decided, boy, he must really be mad at those cows.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

hahah, TPD, now that's pretty funny.









Poor cows.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

goatchze said:


> goatchze said:
> 
> 
> > DUKFVR, it is common courteosy to contact the land owner before heading out to a lease, period.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

You should actually have a person designated as the lease manager who deals directly with the landowner.. you call the lease manager to let them know when you planning your hunts.. if they want to contact the landowner then more power to them. But you shouldn't really have to hassle with the landowner unless you are the lease manager or solely responsible for the place and leasing it to begin with. Shouldn't bother you to make the call knowing your plans ahead of time, even if you leave from the bar at midnight.. that's the lease managers responsibility to field the calls. 

alot of times the notification is more of a safety issue I think... to make sure people know someone is out there and also if you do not show up for work on Monday they have a lead as to the trouble you may have gotten yourself in via a snake or hunting accident.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TPD said:


> I had a place in Laredo a few years ago and we surprised the landowner one day while he was driving around in our pasture wearing camo with a rifle in the gun rack. He rolled down his window and said, "have you guys seen my cows?". We told him we hadn't and he drove away. A few minutes later we decided, boy, he must really be mad at those cows.


HaHa,, I think every rancher pulls that one. Did we hunt together?(grin)


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> HaHa,, I think every rancher pulls that one. Did we hunt together?(grin)


We have the exact opposite problem. Our ranch owner's wife asks us to shoot and tag a couple of does or spikes for them... and take them to the local processor. LOL


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

Our lease manager knew we were going bow hunting, we already set up feeders and blinds in the summer with no problems getting in, we show up that morning and theres a second lock, we had a key to our lock and so did the owners, i understand its there property but what is the reason for a second lock was not explained, all in all they (she) let me have it, after everything and threats she told me, yes i did tell her to call whoever she wanted, but i did it politely, i felt i also had some rights.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Like it or not..you lost those rights when you shot the lock off....now you may never know why it was there....


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Landowners*

I guess just like hunters, there are good and bad landowners. Our place is similar to DUKFVR, we need to call before we go in the off season, come and go as you like during the season. Our ranchers are so considerate that they will go check the board in the cabin to see where everyone is hunting before they go out to feed the cows. If someone is hunting near where they need to feed, they will do other chores and wait till noon to feed, or feed the other areas first. We have been on our lease 23 years, and you can bet we take care of the place and the rancher's interest every chance we can. We have repaired fences, cabinets, plumbing or whatever else that is needed. After reading some of the actions of other landowners, I will have to give my rancher a big kiss next time I am there.

.........O, and the rancher is a she!:wink: She ownes it, he married into it.

BB


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We are at 23 years on our also BB... plum spoiled!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

No doubt David. I had some problems with the lease Im on now a couple of years ago. The landowner owns a couple of houses right near the entrance to the ranch and my cousin found both tennants riding around with guns the day after the landowner left for Colorado on a little vactaion with his wife. My cousin was furious, and the very next day he found one of the same tennants driving around with a gun for the second time. I eneded up getting in touch with the landowner in Colorado and he took care of business for us ( I go to lunch with my landowner at least once every couple of months). One of the tennants was a deputy sherrif at the time and the landowner had given him a little too much free rein of the place while he was living there. I think its totally unethical for that deputy to take advantage of the situation like he did and now hes not supposed to go on the ranch unless asked by the landowner to help him out with work and such. It put me in a really awkward situation since I live in the same community with the deputy. But Ill be damned if Im gonna pay that kind of money and have another non paying person thinking he can come on the property and run around at free will. The ex deputy still lives there and still wants to be able to come and go as he pleases. In fact I need to remind the landowner to give the freeloadin SOB a little reminder next week.


DUKFVR said:


> You evidently have never had a landowner run day hunters behind you. If I pay the outrageous prices for leases nowadays I want to go whenever I can during the season. If I get the urge to just go at the last minute,don't wanna hassle calling someone at 10 o clock at night, & yes sometimes I decide to go then. I communicate with the landownewr all the time. We are good friends & get along VERY WELL. Been on the same lease many years & the one B4 that several years too. I'm not talking about thinking the land is mine or trying run it like that. During the off season he ask we call him B4 we come. We do. As far as the normal operations of ranching farming etc, hunting never comes B4 them. Courtesy will get you ALONG way with a landowner & you HAVE to play by his rules. Myself ,I have seen or heard enough bad things that landowners/lease managers have done. If he wants a call from me during the season annoucing when I plan to come & go ,the lease it not for me.


----------

